

Demo:) (d)iskette (O)rgan - mazsa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmoDLyiQYKw

======
mazsa
Project: [http://georgewhiteside.net/projects/diskette-
organ/](http://georgewhiteside.net/projects/diskette-organ/)

